# Truckfest Scotland



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

So......anyone here going?

Turns out im taking a lorry so most my weekend will be taken up looking after that.

Although this is my first year taking a truck and spending the whole weekend taking part rather than being a spectator. Quite excited to be honest


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

going again this year,tickets booked and a wee bonus stay over in hotel in edinburgh :thumb: it be nice to be on the other foot,so enjoy it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm gonna try and get along for this, my unit is right near there so should be able to get along for a few hours atleast.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

good to hear^^ have you went before??


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks yea, will do my best to get a photo diary of the weekend


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be there on Sunday afternoon....Ive got a show on Saturday and working Sunday morning


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> good to hear^^ have you went before??


Yeah once, think it was either 2010, or 2011.. good show.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Autosmart will be there!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> Yeah once, think it was either 2010, or 2011.. good show.


first i went was last year when my mate asked me to go,only me and him but was a really good day out although it rained like never before and we were soaked before we even got to pay at the gate and no one had any brolly's left to sell :wall:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Autosmart will be there!


like last year i will be parting with some cash to the amazing rep that i dealt with:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> first i went was last year when my mate asked me to go,only me and him but was a really good day out although it rained like never before and we were soaked before we even got to pay at the gate and no one had any brolly's left to sell :wall:


I'll remember to bring a brolly with me then.. if it starts raining I'll find you and sell you it for £100! :lol:

The one time I was there before was sunny as hell and lovely out.. ended up with sunburn actually! lol.. maybe this year will be nice again.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> I'll remember to bring a brolly with me then.. if it starts raining I'll find you and sell you it for £100! :lol:
> 
> The one time I was there before was sunny as hell and lovely out.. ended up with sunburn actually! lol.. maybe this year will be nice again.


i'd pay it,it was bad:wall::devil:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I was working today, went for lunch at about 1pm, got back to my unit and just going from car to door (maybe 20-30feet?) I was SOAKED lol..

We had torrential downpour and thunder after that!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Had to reverse into the loading bays at work, rolled the sheet off the trailer, reversed into the bay, by the time i got in and ontop of the trailer to load it was practically a swimming pool


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

If the rain gets too heavy ill be sleeping in the truck at the weekend i think


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bet you will get a good fry up at Truck Fest:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Bet you will get a good fry up at Truck Fest:thumb:


Last time I got an overcooked aberdeen angus steak on a chewy roll.. haha paid about £8 for it too.. I hope the foods better this time!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Last time I got an overcooked aberdeen angus steak on a chewy roll.. haha paid about £8 for it too.. I hope the foods better this time!


Sounds like all festivals expensive poor food :lol:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

supposedly the guy im taking the truck for knows how to look after the lads, puts up a large marquee, BBQ the lot, seemingly thats where the partys at


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Tank. said:


> supposedly the guy im taking the truck for knows how to look after the lads, puts up a large marquee, BBQ the lot, seemingly thats where the partys at


Which fleet is it Tank?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

PJM, not entirely sure, know they operate from a quarry near cupar. Just a small number of trucks go, 3 or 4.

Im taking an L reg volvo FH 12, although its just had a full refurb and durabrites so will be immaculate


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

I went last year but due to the weather and the mrs being pregnant at the time didn't get to enjoy it  going this year with the mrs and the wee man.

Mines will be left in the carpark Black navara can't miss it


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Have to say its was a great show...Nice weather, lots of manufacturers and some lovely trucks on display. Good to see the Stobart boys in attendance too.
Well worth it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mkv said:


> Have to say its was a great show...Nice weather, lots of manufacturers and some lovely trucks on display. Good to see the Stobart boys in attendance too.
> Well worth it.


So where are the pics of nice detailed trucks?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

sadly i didnt really bother taking much time to take photos, too busy either drinking or polishing the lorry i took, 

but there was a stunning R730 v8 scania on the stand with us, could tell the driver had put some serious effort into it, chassis, engine and cab all spotless, plus standard fuel tanks polished to a mirror shine

ok maybe not detailed like you would a lambo, but incredibly clean for a truck that does some serious miles on some messy terrain every day

was fighting a losing battle with the lorry i took, due to a driver that doesnt put much effort into the lorry there was a lot to do in little time and decided i wanted to take in some of the other trucks and events.
there wasnt a panel untouched by tar since it does the road resurfacing at nights and wasnt going to waste all my tardis on it, although had considered buying power c to try out.
bought some chrome northwest products and also bought lucas metal polish which is really impressive and easy to use in comparrison to peek.

The atmosphere all weekend was brilliant, on arrival on the friday i polished till dark and then some more with trucks opposite putting their lights and spotlights on till i had finished and a chorus of air horns and loud scania V8's roaring into the night made my weekend


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> So where are the pics of nice detailed trucks?


Its the one year I didn't bother taking a camera....Just went and enjoyed it and caught up with a couple of mates.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of the lorry that was in my care for the weekend


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Tank. said:


> sadly i didnt really bother taking much time to take photos, too busy either drinking or polishing the lorry i took,
> 
> but there was a stunning R730 v8 scania on the stand with us, could tell the driver had put some serious effort into it, chassis, engine and cab all spotless, plus standard fuel tanks polished to a mirror shine
> 
> ...


Can"t beat the sound of a v8 scannie through stainless steel pipes
But maybe iam sad LOL..


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

If youre sad, then im sad too 

Cant beat it

There was a Yates of Cumnock scania 143 with twin stacks making a lot of noise and reek too, very impressed


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Even more so when there pushing down on the exhaust brake.

a 143 v8 is what i would like for a toy if i had the money & space.

There is a nice v8 scania 144 i think that pulls containers out of felixstowe that has side pipes!!!!!!!!!!!! OOOOFFFFFFF!!!! hes an owner driver and scania fan too...


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Any pics of the fh???


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Yea im a bit of a scanny fan myself, was showing this off, much to the amusement of other scanny drivers last weekend









Here's a couple good pics of the restoration, thing was stunning, sadly the airbag for the lift axle burst on the way to the show but got changed on the Sunday afternoon. Lads were underneath polishing the chassis and all sorts, the durabrites got powdercoated. Think they woulda suited being left as they were.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice one..

I cant beleave its neigh on 20 years old the fh.Seems only yesterday they were new my dad drove a fh12 globetrotter with centre lift axle unusal to see rear lift axle.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I passed quite a few of the lorries on the way back up to Aberdeen on Sunday night.

I couldn't help notice how good tyre dressing they all had!


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Proburally white lettered too..


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Copious amounts of highstyle used


----------

